# National Road Race Championships - All Countries **Spoilers**



## brommers (15 Jun 2017)

From what I can make out, the British Champs are not being shown live. Pretty poor show really.


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2017)

Have they ever been? Ones that I remember watching highlights of weren't even brilliant productions, but I guess there's a lot of races around Europe on that day and only so many workers.


----------



## brommers (15 Jun 2017)

I'm sure I watched them live last year


----------



## smutchin (15 Jun 2017)

Just had a look at the course - they're doing the Isle of Man TT circuit. So, Cav and Kennaugh should both be well up for this one - normally you'd have to say Cav is a favourite but will he have the form?


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2017)

Oh yes, it seems they were on British Eurosport, which basically means that I couldn't watch so they might as well not be on IMO. Put them on ITV or BBC or maybe Bike Channel UK or it ain't worth it


----------



## brommers (15 Jun 2017)

Just checked. Mens and Womens Road Races were live on Eurosport last year. TTs recorded.


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Just had a look at the course - they're doing the Isle of Man TT circuit. So, Cav and Kennaugh should both be well up for this one - normally you'd have to say Cav is a favourite but will he have the form?


Have you found a good course guide? Where's the finish? If the TT finish, is that far enough for Cav to catch the climbers and punchers?


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Just checked. Mens and Womens Road Races were live on Eurosport last year. TTs recorded.


British Eurosport is not Eurosport. Eurosport itself had the French races IIRC.


----------



## brommers (15 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> Have you found a good course guide? Where's the finish? If the TT finish, is that far enough for Cav to catch the climbers and punchers?


It's on British Cycling website


----------



## Proto (15 Jun 2017)

Mountain course then finishing circuits.

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/n...-2017-HSBC-UK---National-Road-Championships-0


----------



## smutchin (15 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> Have you found a good course guide? Where's the finish? If the TT finish, is that far enough for Cav to catch the climbers and punchers?



https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/n...Time-Trial-Championships---Course-maps-0?c=EN

Snaefell is a decent climb but they only do it once, then six laps of a finishing circuit that shouldn't be too challenging for Cav - as long as he's got the fitness. Fairly short overall distance as well.


----------



## BrumJim (15 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/n...Time-Trial-Championships---Course-maps-0?c=EN
> 
> Snaefell is a decent climb but they only do it once, then six laps of a finishing circuit that shouldn't be too challenging for Cav - as long as he's got the fitness. Fairly short overall distance as well.


2 laps for the men.


----------



## Proto (15 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Snaefell is a decent climb but they only do it once, then six laps of a finishing circuit that shouldn't be too challenging for Cav - as long as he's got the fitness. Fairly short overall distance as well.



That's the women's race. The men do two big laps then ten small circuits. 20minute climb will do for Cav, surely?


----------



## Proto (15 Jun 2017)

I was going to go over to watch but the cost of ferries was horrendous.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jun 2017)

BrumJim said:


> 2 laps for the men.





Proto said:


> That's the women's race. The men do two big laps then ten small circuits. 20minute climb will do for Cav, surely?



Good spot. I must pay more attention.

Just had a closer look at the finishing circuit, and it's not exactly flat either.


----------



## brommers (15 Jun 2017)

Here's the climb to Snaefell. Some steep sections early on.

https://www.strava.com/segments/6973059?hl=en-GB

Just done my maths and the 1st 5km average 7%, so a fair test.


----------



## brommers (17 Jun 2017)

*National Championships*

17-25 Jun National Championships The Netherlands (Montferland) NCH Ned 2017
18-25 Jun National Championships Norway (Levanger - Stjørdal - Trondheim) NCH Nor 2017
22 Jun National Championships Time Trial Switzerland (Lüterkofen - Ichertswil) NCH Sui 2017
21-25 Jun National Championships Poland (Krokowa - Gdynia) NCH Pol 2017
21-25 Jun National Championships Sweden (Burseryd) NCH Swe 2017
22 Jun National Championships Time Trial Chimay Belgium (Kbwb-rlvb.com) NCH Bel 2017
22-25 Jun National Championships Denmark (Billund) NCH Den 2017
22-25 Jun National Championships Slovakia and Czech Republic (Žiar nad Hronom) NCH Svk
Cze 2017
22-25 Jun National Championships France (Saint-Omer) NCH Fra 2017
22-25 Jun National Championships Great Britain (Isle of Man)
National Championships Great Britain (Isle of Man) (Britishcycling.org.uk) NCH Gbr 2017
2017
22-25 Jun National Championships Ireland (Wexford) NCH Irl 2017
22-24 Jun National Championships Spain (Soria) (Rfec.com) NCH Esp 2017
22-25 Jun National Championships Luxembourg (Remerschen) NCH Lux 2017
23-25 Jun National Championships Germany (Chemnitz)
National Championships Germany (Chemnitz)(Rad-net.de 1)
National Championships Germany (Chemnitz)(Rad-net.de 2)
National Championships Germany (Mikro-funk-timing.de) NCH Ger 2017
2016
2016
-
23-25 Jun National Championships Japan NCH Jpn 2017
23-25 Jun National Championships Lithuania NCH Ltu 2016
23-25 Jun National Championships Portugal (Santa Maria da Feir/Gondomar) (Uvp-fpc.pt)
National Championships Portugal (Podi1.com) NCH Por 2017
-
24-25 Jun National Pro Championships Knoxville,TN NCH Usa 2017
24-28 Jun National Championships Canada (Ottawa-Gatineau) NCH Can 2017
24-25 Jun National Championships Road Race Switzerland Affoltern NCH Sui 2017
24-25 Jun National Championships Italy (Piemonte) NCH Ita 2017
24 Jun National Championships Time Trial Croatia (Šibenik) NCH Cro 2017
24 Jun National Championships Time Trial Austria (Computerauswertung.at) NCH Aut 2016
25 Jun National Championships Road Race Belgium (Antwerpen)
National Championships Road Race Belgium (Antwerpen) (Kbwb-rlvb.com) NCH Bel 2017
-
25 Jun 
National Championships Road Race Austria (Grein)
National Championships Road Race Austria (Computerauswertung.at) NCH Aut 2017
-
25 Jun National Championships Road Race Estonia (Lähte) NCH Est 2017
25 Jun National Championships Road Race Croatia (Šibenik) NCH Cro 2017


----------



## mjr (22 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> British nationals highlights Monday 26th June on ITV4 from 6:00pm to 7:00pm, repeated overnight.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2017)

My money is on Ben Swift for this one. He's looking on good form after a shaky start to the season, and the hills didn't seem to bother him at all at the Dauphiné last week.

Also he lives on the Isle of Man now, so he'll know the roads well.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2017)

Tom Dumoulin takes the Dutch ITT title, unsurprisingly and Kwiat wins the Polish one by a mile.

More surprisingly perhaps, Jempy Drucker beat Bob Jungels for the Luxembourg TT


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2017)

Cummings wins GB TT, all that training during the Giro seems to have done him good


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Cummings wins GB TT, all that training during the Giro seems to have done him good


He gets better and better, as he ages...

...like a fine wine or a ...Chris Horner


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2017)

A pretty good effort by the Brits today, to fill the top 20 places...


----------



## brommers (22 Jun 2017)

Has anyone ever won the British national time trial and road race in the same year?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Has anyone ever won the British national time trial and road race in the same year?


I think David Millar did, but like you I can't be arsed googling


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2017)

Pierre "The new next French winner of the Tour de France" Latour won the French TT.

Sylvain Chavanel, 93, finished 4th, 1:20 down.

Romain Bardet is still out on the course. Probably.


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Pierre "The new next French winner of the Tour de France" Latour won the French TT.
> 
> Sylvain Chavanel, 93, finished 4th, 1:20 down.
> 
> Romain Bardet is still out on the course. Probably.


----------



## Shadow (23 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Pierre "The new next French winner of the Tour de France" Latour won the French TT.


You're as bad as_ L'Équipe_ and the rest of the french Press - now he has no chance of ever winning it. And he's only 12, isnt' he?!!


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2017)

German ITT today - can the fading Tony Martin can make it six in a row? I reckon Jasha Sütterlin might give him a run for his money this year.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Has anyone ever won the British national time trial and road race in the same year?



I think Marmers is right about Millar. Fancy a punt on Cummings repeating the feat, do you?

Kwiatkowski could also be a good bet to do the Polish double. Beating Bialoblocki in the TT is pretty impressive.


----------



## brommers (23 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Fancy a punt on Cummings repeating the feat, do you?


Why not?


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Why not?



It's possible. Depends if he can catch the bunch napping and go on one of his long solo attacks, but I think others will want it too much to let that happen.

He's already done incredibly well to come back from his crash in April.


----------



## mjr (23 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> I think Marmers is right about Millar. Fancy a punt on Cummings repeating the feat, do you?
> 
> Kwiatkowski could also be a good bet to do the Polish double. Beating Bialoblocki in the TT is pretty impressive.


Millar in 2007 is the only Brit ever to do the double, as BC didn't hold a TT championships until 1995.

Round-up so far at http://www.velonews.com/2017/06/news/new-national-champions-2017-tt-round-up_441328


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2017)

I thankoo


----------



## dragon72 (23 Jun 2017)

Johnny "Racist Racer" Moscon wins the Italian TT jumper


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> German ITT today - can the fading Tony Martin can make it six in a row? I reckon Jasha Sütterlin might give him a run for his money this year.



Der Panzerwagen can indeed make it six in a row, but only by 15 seconds over Sütterlin this time. That might even have been interesting to watch.


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> That might even have been interesting to watch.


...yeah, but it was a time trial, so I have my doubts!


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> German ITT today - can the fading Tony Martin can make it six in a row? I reckon Jasha Sütterlin might give him a run for his money this year.


Sutterlin was a good call Smutch. I have to confess that his name had passed me by.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Sutterlin was a good call Smutch. I have to confess that his name had passed me by.



He was second to Tony Martin last year as well, but with a much bigger time gap. Partly because Martin is fading, of course, but also because he is getting better - he's still only 24. He did well in the TT at the Dauphiné too - beat Froome and Contador. 

Bizarrely, he actually looks like a young Tony Martin.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Bizarrely, he actually looks like a young Tony Martin.



Maybe they just cloned him.


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> *Bizarrely*, he actually looks like a young Tony Martin.



Bizarrely is a bit harsh...
...but I take your point


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Joey Rosskopf wins US TT; impressive

And as an aside - I stuck a few quid on Sutterlin for the Tour opener, now much reduced price


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Joey Rosskopf wins US TT; impressive



Presumably Phinney and Talansky are already on their way to France?


----------



## Rustybucket (25 Jun 2017)

Is there any live tv of the race today?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> Is there any live tv of the race today?


Eurosport have the French Championships from 1pm


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Lizzie Deignan wins British women's championship


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

A few FDJ riders in the French champs


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

https://www.firstonetv.eu/Live/France/France-3-12
It should be on live from 1.15pm


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

Cyclingnews have live updates across many of the countries


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Stybar wins Czech title


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Juraj Sagan retains Slovakian title


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

d'Hoore wins her 4th Belgian title
Longho Borghini gets the Italian road jersey, to add to her TT win from a few days ago


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Herrada wins Spanish title


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Cyclingnews have live updates across many of the countries


Pah! Who needs 'em when I'm siting about with bugger all to do...


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stybar wins Czech title





Marmion said:


> Juraj Sagan retains Slovakian title


Who won the race though


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Who won the race though


It says Stybar solo-ed to victory but perhaps they just ignore people in different but the same race and both of them crossed together?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Dillier takes the Swiss RR


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Germany - Burghardt
Russia - Porsev


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

Stybar's another good wildcard type - goes well in the classics


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

Are cycling news getting their info from you Marmy?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Mullen wins the Irish RR


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Are cycling news getting their info from you Marmy?


They are probably using twitter like what I am


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Mullen wins the Irish RR


That's the double then for him


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Demare wins French RR, but you are probably all watching and know that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Moany McMoanyface in 2nd


----------



## Milzy (25 Jun 2017)

Who got Italian, Aru must have a cracking chance no??


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

Lawless must have a good chance if he stays in front group


----------



## Dayvo (25 Jun 2017)

Not much happening n the Norwegian road race. 

Looks like a slow Sunday afternoon jaunt. 

At least the scenery is nice.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2017)

Thought about putting Ramon Sinkeldam down on my list of wildcards for the punditry but thought, 'Nah, he'll never win anything' - except he's just gone and won the Dutch title!


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2017)

Milzy said:


> Who got Italian, Aru must have a cracking chance no??



Yep, he's won it.

And Jungels takes the Luxembourg title for the fourth time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Oli Naesen win the Belgian title


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2017)

Amber Neben, 42, does the US double.


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

Sounds like a cracking race on the Isle of Man


----------



## Dayvo (25 Jun 2017)

Sven Erik Bystrøm won the Norwegian title.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Sounds like a cracking race on the Isle of Man



Yes, frustrating not to be able to watch it.

I wondered if Dibben might be in with a shout and he's there in the lead group, apparently.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2017)

Cummings, Swift, Kennaugh, Lawless and Bibby leading with three laps to go.

@brommers, your bet is still alive. I'm backing Swift for this one though.


----------



## Buddfox (25 Jun 2017)

So Steve Cummings won the double?


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2017)

Yep, he's done it. Took off on the last lap and made it count. Chapeau.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Sven Erik Bystrøm won the Norwegian title.


Showing as Rasmus Tiller with Bystrom 2nd on firtscycling.com


----------



## Dayvo (25 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Showing as Rasmus Tiller with Bystrom 2nd on firtscycling.com



Yes, quite right. Just saw the sports news and they corrected their earlier mistake.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jun 2017)

Well done Steve Cummings on the double.


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

Don't forget he's the current Tour of Britain Champion as well!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Larry Warbasse win US title, nice follow up to his Swiss stage win


----------



## mjr (27 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Yep, he's done it. Took off on the last lap and made it count. Chapeau.


The decisive attack looked good on the highlights last night, with Kennaugh chasing so far, then looking back for help in closing the gap and getting none. It was hard to see, but either they didn't want to take Kennaugh to the front or they simply couldn't contribute further. Various reports on http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/british-national-road-championships-2017/

Some of the editing on the highlights was slightly annoying, making it look like some riders were teleporting between groups in the early stages, but 50-50 airtime for women's and men's was probably correct and at least they didn't do Eurosport's Giro highlights trick of just playing the last few miles with only description of how they got there.

But come on itv/HSBCUKBC, live next year please!


----------

